# HF 2 Stroke 800 Watt Generator



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2012)

A few here, including me, have bought and talked about these little gennies recently. Just thought I would post that I just received the ad and they are back on for $89 and change and the $6.99 flat rate shipping is still going

Just an FYI. I have no connection to and receive no commissions from the PRC.

ETA: The sale is Friday, Saturday and Sunday 13th - 15th.


----------



## simple.serf (Jan 13, 2012)

Run 32:1 or 40:1 in them.... the 50:1 is just too thin. (chunks of flying metal at a bike race is a bad thing).


----------



## pastera (Jan 13, 2012)

I have 30+ hrs on my HF 800W genny, all with 50:1 and no problems


----------



## Hass (Jan 14, 2012)

How well do they run?
Can you power a fridge on it? or is it too dirty?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 14, 2012)

Hass said:
			
		

> How well do they run?
> Can you power a fridge on it? or is it too dirty?



I have only run a hot plate and outdoor power tools with mine so far so I couldn't tell about the fridge. But my little 2500 watt clone genny powered the fridge just fine along with a bunch of other stuff at the same time. For a week. Twice.


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2012)

Such a deal - just don't run fancy electronics directly though it.......
I think I may get one just for a spare - to lend to neighbors, etc.

At that price if it works for a few hours it's paid for!


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 15, 2012)

Can a small generator like this run a battery charger? 

Ehouse


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2012)

Ehouse said:
			
		

> Can a small generator like this run a battery charger?
> 
> Ehouse



All day long.


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool; I'm thinking about a small hybrid electric boat drive.  Watched it run on U tube.  A bit noisy.


----------



## MikeP (Jan 15, 2012)

Just ordered one of these and used coupon code 20save to drop the prce to $71.99 plus ship/tax.


----------



## lanternman (Jan 15, 2012)

its a good idea to run the 50:1 because inside the muffler where the pipe enters is a very small catalytic converter.  i ran 30:1 because i also thought 50:1 was too thin but the excess oil coming from the exhaust gumms up the passages in the converter and i learned the hard way and had to order a new exhaust.  the way i knew about the plugged converter is it ran like crap and it put out only 95v with new muffler it puts out 115v


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 15, 2012)

You guys are not helping me today.  I'm this close to buying one with that coupon code....and I have no idea what I'll use it for.  I have a 5500W for the whole house...but man this is a heck of a deal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the coupon code. Just ordered one for my neighbor so he can quit borrowing mine.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2012)

Ehouse said:
			
		

> Cool; I'm thinking about a small hybrid electric boat drive.  Watched it run on U tube.  A bit noisy.



800 watts is a little better than a 1.5hp gasser.  Just food for thought.


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking for something to run about a 2.5 HP electric motor and charge batts. at the same time.  800 watts might be a little shy.  Yamaha makes one at 2000 watts inverter tech. that weighs 44 Lbs..   Pricey though at around a grand.

Ehouse


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2012)

Ehouse said:
			
		

> Looking for something to run about a 2.5 HP electric motor and charge batts. at the same time.  800 watts might be a little shy.  Yamaha makes one at 2000 watts inverter tech. that weighs 44 Lbs..   Pricey though at around a grand.
> 
> Ehouse



Yeah, your gonna want to step up from this little fella.  As a matter of fact, you might want to take a look at the motor you want to run to see what the startup amps are.  A 2000 watt might still be a little small depending on what type of motor it is.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 16, 2012)

All time best "cheap" 3500w generator.  It's amazing at around $300.
Kick it once to start it, twice to shut it off.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/champion-power-equipment-trade-3500w-4000w-portable-generator-4434023
Kenny


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 17, 2012)

This one is only 72 pounds for 3kw (3.8 if you go by surge).

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Powermate-PM0103002-Portable-Generator/p3349.html
So far, it has worked OK.

I also agree that a 2.5hp motor will not start with a 2kw.


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, this is still in the conceptual stage.  The weights keep dropping for a given wattage, which got me interested in this idea in the first place.  A light, portable genset opens up a lot of possiblities.  One version would be to use a lithium Ion electric outboard such as Torqueedo makes (again Pricey).  You could switch back and forth from gen. to batt. at will and really extend your range.  You'd have power on board for whatever floats your boat so to speak, including ghetto blaster and fridge for the fish/beer, then throw it all in the truck when you get back to the dock.  On the way home, cut up some Ash the road crew left with your electric chain saw, get out your handy electric splitter, weld up the wedge, do up the wood, and head in the house for dinner, only to find the power's out, plug the gen into the subpanel equipped with one of those Interlock thingys, and ................................How much money did I just spend!!?  

Ehouse


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 17, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> All time best "cheap" 3500w generator.  It's amazing at around $300.
> Kick it once to start it, twice to shut it off.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/champion-power-equipment-trade-3500w-4000w-portable-generator-4434023
> Kenny



And Champion has a huge reputation for good customer support.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been looking at the HF unit to run my hot air oil furnace and question whether it is powerful enough. Just came across a 2000W surge unit from TSC for$200.


----------



## pastera (Jan 18, 2012)

Hass said:
			
		

> How well do they run?
> Can you power a fridge on it? or is it too dirty?



Ran my fridge and chest freezer (alternating on at a time) for Irene along with a couple of lights and chargers (cell phone, hand held games, etc)

No issues or complaints from any of the devices.

Aaron


----------

